# Mahler Fest is on!



## mbhaub

Good news: Mahler Fest 2021 is on - later than usual, in August. But that's a great time to be in the Rockies. This year the 5th symphony is the focus. Kenneth Woods is still conducting. See y'all in Boulder!

https://mahlerfest.org/


----------



## vincula

Lucky you. Congratulations. I wouldn't miss it!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## mbhaub

Well, it's good to have Mahler Fest back, but I'm still really upset that the Mahler Festival in Leipzig coming up in May was cancelled. I had tickets for that entire run and was so looking forward to it. Dang covid!


----------

